# John Deere 318 Lawn Garden Tractor



## lepumphrey (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi....can someone tell me where the hose that connects to the clear glass tube where you read the transmission fluid level connects to. Mine is connected to the bottom back of the transmission but the hose coming from the top of the clear tube is not connected to anything. There is a nipple on the top left of the transmission but I'm not sure if it connects there as the clear hose is not long enough to reach it. The tractor is a 318 John Deere lawn garden tractor. Thanks for any help....Larry


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

Larry, yep that's where it goes. The reason for it not reaching is probably because a chunk of it broke off somewhere along the way. That clear hose becomes VERY brittle as it gets older.


----------



## lepumphrey (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you very much. I wanted to be sure before I replaced the hose. I appreciate your response.


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

No need to replace it with the same clear hose. Route 1/4" fuel line and it is uv resistant. It will also hold up to the oil.


----------

